# Mechanische Scheibenbremsen und Tailwhips



## trebron317 (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

habe mir vorletzte Woche endlich ein Trialbike gekauft.
(Echo Czar 24" mit Avid DB5 mechanischen Scheibenbremsen)
So weit so gut, ich habe jede Menge Spaß damit und mache relativ gute Fortschritte.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage....Hab das Rad gebraucht aber in sehr gutem Zustand gekauft. Einzig die Bremsleitungen waren zu kurz um den Lenker um 360° drehen zu können. Da ich aber gerne Footjam Tailwhips etc. üben möchte habe ich neue Bremszüge und Bremszughüllen gekauft, und diese so abgelängt, dass eine Rotation um 360° möglich ist. Trotz der wirklich enormst langen Bremsleitungen greifen die Bremsen nach der 360° Rotation, sodass ein weiter fahren unmöglich ist. Die Leitungen wurschteln sich direkt unter dem Steurrohr zusammen und schlingen sich so eng um dieses, dass die Bremse betätigt wird. Wenn ich die Leitungen dann per Hand etwas entzerre damit der Radius größer wird, sind die Bremsen frei und das Rad rollt.
Kann ich irgendwas verbauen, damit die Leitungen automatisch einen größen Radius bekommen wenn der Lenker gedreht wird?
Komme ich nicht um die Lösung mit der Bremsleitung-durch-Gabelschaft-Methode vorbei?
Ist es mit mechanischen Bremsen überhaupt möglich oder muss hydraulische verbauen damit der Traum vom Footjam Tailwhip kein Traum bleiben muss?

Hoffe es kann jemand helfen...







EDIT: Bild ist noch mit kurzen Leitungen


----------



## nightwolf (27. Juli 2019)

Ich bin jetzt kein Experte auf diesem Sektor, aber das hier


trebron317 schrieb:


> (...) Komme ich nicht um die Lösung mit der Bremsleitung-durch-Gabelschaft-Methode vorbei? (...)


wuerde ich mal als gesetzt sehen.

Ich kenne solche Bikes praktisch nur mit VR-Bremsleitung innen durch die Gabel und HR-Bremsseil mit solch einem Rotor von der Drehung entkoppelt.
Und da hat man sich schon was dabei gedacht 
Wie man das ggf. nachruesten kann, kann Dir sicher wer erklaeren hier. Und zumindest vorne waere ja dann auch Hydraulik moeglich, wenn Dir dann leichter ums Herz ist (viele halten Hydraulik fuer unverzichtbar ... Ich bekomme die Avid BB7 an meinem Genesis Vagabond am VR im Unterlenker und bei artgerechtem Einsatz auf Schotterstraesselchen auch in mechanisch bis zum Blockieren, IMHO haengts echt mehr an Frische und Qualitaet der Bremsbelaege)

Bei Deiner Methode musst Du ja zumindest auch immer nach jeder 360° Drehung in eine Richtung als naechstes eine in der Gegenrichtung machen. Das ist ja allein schon doof, irgendwie. Oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Juli 2019)

Kannst Du nicht (was BMX typisch wäre) den Bremszug für vorn durch den Gabelschaft führen?

Damit kämen sich die Züge nicht Gehege.
Das Problem mit dem Zug für hinten läßt sich durch einen Rotor am Steuersatz oder eben sehr lange Züge lösen.
Rotor hätte den vorteil unbegrenzt drehen zu können.
Wenn es am Gesamtprodukt "Fahrrad" möglich ist eine Rotor zu verbauen.


----------



## warsaw (27. Juli 2019)

Ich würde für die hintere Bremse eine Aussenhülle aus den BMX Bereich nehmen, Odyssey Linear oder ähnliches und um das Steuerrohr wickeln. Für die vordere Bremse gibt es spezielle Aheadkrallen/Kappen um den Zug durch den Steuerrohr zu führen. lässt sich mit relativ geringen aufwand ändern.


----------



## trebron317 (27. Juli 2019)

Super, vielen Dank für eure Anregungen. 

Ich denke ich werde mir die VR-Bremse durch den Gabelschaft legen und für hinten mal die Hüllen aus dem BMX-Bereich zulegen. Die sind wohl anders gefertigt, damit eben genau das beschriebene Phänomen nicht auftritt. Werde es erst mal so probieren, da es die kostengünstigste Variante ist. Rotorsystem bin ich etwas skeptisch, habe Angst, dass die Bremskraft dadurch leiden könnte. 
Wie gesagt, die mechanische Bremse als solche hat bisher genug Power, dass ich mich nicht gewzungen fühle auf hydraulische zu wechseln. 

Werde berichten, wenn die georderten Teile angekommen und verbaut sind.


----------



## trebron317 (30. Juli 2019)

So, habe nun einen Bremszug verbaut und siehe da, das Problem ist verschwunden, trotz einer vollen Umdrehung des Lenkers sind die Bremsen frei und funktionieren einwandfrei. Jedoch ist der Bremszug etwas kurz (130cm für die HR-Bremse) das war aber der längste den ich gefunden habe. Kennt jemand nen Shop, bei welchem man das als Meterware bestellen kann? ODER...ist die Linear verlaufende Hülle lediglich nichts anderes als ein Schaltzug vom MTB? Da sind die Drähte ja auch linear verbaut, die würde man problemlos als Meterware bekommen und verbauen können. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen machen können?


----------



## warsaw (30. Juli 2019)

Hi, 
es gibt noch ein Odyssey Linear Slic mit 150cm falls es reicht









						ODYSSEY K-Shield Linear Slic Brake Cable black  - BMX-Shop PARANO-GAR
					

Das ODYSSEY K-Shield Slic Linear Bremskabeln gehört wohl zu einem der ersten Bremskabeln die eine Außenhülle aus linear angeordnete Stahldr&




					parano-garage.de
				




Mit Schaltzügen wird es nicht klappen das diese den Druck nicht aushalten, Meterware hab ich nur in einen US Shop gefunden und dann auch gleich 20m Packung oder so.


----------



## trebron317 (31. Juli 2019)

Super, hab den Bremszug bestellt. Den anderen nehm ich dann für vorne


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (31. Juli 2019)

Ääähm ...

Es geht momentan nur um den Zug für die HR Bremse?
Den Du so lang verbauen willst damit dieser eine Lenkerdrehung von 360° verträgt?
Und speziell dafür willst Du längst armierte Hülle nutzen?

In diesem forum gibt es Nutzer die immer und immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig betonen wie unabdingbar solche Hülle bei der Nutzung von mech. Scheibenbremse wäre.
Wohlgemerkt "normale" Fahrräder. Bei denen man nicht den Lenker "frei drehen" können lassen muß.
Da kann ich immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln ...
... weil ich die immer dann gepriesen Vorteile zu erkennen vermag. Kann aber jeder machen wie er will.
Ganz speziell in Deinem Fall würde ich aber davon strikt abraten. In Deinem Fall "ziehst" Du fast "unausweichlich" den Zug auch mal in einen sehr kleinen Radius. Da würde ich ganz normal armierte (also diese gewendelte Armierung) definitiv vorziehen.
Wenn es richtig geiel werden soll, dann solltest Du darüber nachdenken richtig Kohle zu legen und Dich für NOKON "KON22" entscheiden.


----------



## Raymond12 (1. August 2019)

@Heiko_Herbsleb Das hat aber doch eben nicht geklappt, schrieb der Threadersteller. BMX Leitungen sollten doch genau diesen Anwendungsbereich abdecken. Und das der TE eine günstige Lösung sucht hat er auch schon betont.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. August 2019)

Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (2. August 2019)

@Heiko_Herbsleb es ging schon um beide Bremszüge VR + HR. Hatte es erst mit ganz normalen Bremshüllen versucht, diese waren dann zwar lang genug um sie um den Lenker wickeln zu können aber die Bremse war dann immer angezogen -> Räder haben blockiert. 
Jetzt habe ich nach und nach diese Linear Bremszughüllen bestellt und sie gerade eben montiert. Da jetzt beide Hüllen lang genug sind funktioniert alles genau so wie ich es haben wollte. Ich kann den Lenker jetzt zwei mal komplett drehen und die Bremsen sind immer noch frei  

Deinen Post verstehe ich nicht ganz...du meintest ich hätte ganz normale Bremshüllen nehmen sollen, was mein erster Gedanke war, aber leider nicht funktioniert hat wie oben beschrieben??





Sieht jetzt so aus. Bremszug VR ist vllt noch etwas zu lang aber das lässt sich ja beliebig ändern. Ich lass es jetzt erst mal so.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (2. August 2019)

Das, nur als Beispiel:


trebron317 schrieb:


> ....
> Ich denke ich werde mir die VR-Bremse durch den Gabelschaft legen ...


sehe aber gaaanz anders aus ...

Wenn Du den roten Zug durch den Gabelschaft führen würdest (wohlgemerkt: *würdest*) könnten sich schon die Züge untereinander nicht mehr verwurschteln.
Es gibt A-Headkrallen mit Hohlschrauben ...


----------



## stalker82 (10. September 2019)

Linear Slic Leitungen sind schon mal ein guter Anfang.
Hier mal ne gute Erklärung:

Produktinformationen "ODYSSEY LINEAR SLIC CABLE"

Durch eine raffinierte Teflonbeschichtung des *Odyssey "Linear Slic Kable" Bremskabel* lässt sich Deine Bremse auch nach Barspins und Tailwhips präzise Ziehen. Durch ein extra Gehäuse wird das *Odyssey "Linear Slic Kable" Bremskabel* vor dem aufdehnen geschützt.

 Aber, wenn du die vordere Leitung durch den Gabelschaft führen willst, brauchst du sowas wie das Inspired Headlock System V2. Kann man sich mit etwas geschick auch selbst bauen. Die Alu Gabel von Czar hat eine dickere Wandstärke und du hast eine Kralle mit 18mm, womit Systeme wie der Trickstuff Trixxer oder eine Hohlkralle aus dem BMX Bereich ausfallen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Oktober 2019)

Hi, aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich von einer Leitungsführung von Seilzugbremsen durch die Gabel abraten.

Die Biegeradien werden dabei ziemlich eng, so dass Du durch die größere Reibung weniger Bremsenergie aus deinem Finger auf die Bremse bekommst. Bei BMXen ist die Bremswirkung nicht so entscheidend wie beim Trial fahren, daher wird das dort gern in Kauf genommen. 

Ich habe tatsächlich recht gute Erfahrung mit den Nokon Perlen gemacht, da diese flexibler sind als Kunststoffhüllen und man die Seilzuglänge etwas kürzer gestalten kann.


----------

